# Dried / Stretched



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Quick Question !!! If I just skinned and fleshed some Muskrats and put them on stretchers, and dried them out for 3-5 Days, in 55-65 degree temp- can I remove the stretcher and hang them or stack them up out of the way and wait a month before selling *or* should I freeze them ??? I'm worried that I might ruin them--

they would be In the garage- daytime temps 50's night time mid 30's -40's

Thanks ( Mr New Trapper)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theyll be fine.

Make sure the hide is dray, and make VERY SURE the fur is dry before you stretch them. Wet fur (which doesnt dry out once on the stretcher) has ruined more than one 'rat over the years.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

10-4


----------

